# stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid!!!!



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I might have killed Koda. I had the brilliant NOT idea to free range the two neutered boys seperately with Koda since hes so laid back and they are so lonely, just to give them both some company. I got George and Koda out and unexpectedly Koda went for George, they have spent time together happily before I seperated George, and Koda is usually so soft, I didnt expect it at all. George seemed to just push him with his head but they both fluffed right up so I seperated them. Then I saw the blood all over me. It was from Koda, his back leg and groin are sliced open, really deeply, I cant belive Ive caused this to happen, he must be in so much pain. I feel like a totally crappy owner now.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Its not your fault they are so unpredictable at times! Are you going to get Koda to the vet?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh hes under the anesthetic now, the vet had him on her table within 10 minutes (I dont even remember driving there), shes going to neuter him at the same time, if he makes it.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

These hormonal boys can be so unpredictable Gill. I don't think its fair to beat yourself up over it. You've always done what you thought best for them and at considerable costs at times.

My only guess is that the 2 neutered boys still have the vets smell about them and that Koda decided he didnt like it, but who knows with these teenagers eh?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh dear.
Don't try to beat yourself up Gill it was an accident.
The thing is with neutered boys you have to wait at least 4 weeks sometimes even 6 weeks before intros to begin.

Also rat bites and cuts do look worse than what they are.
Once cleared up it may only be a small cut.

And again Gill don't worry rats as chris says can be so temperamental at times.
My lads can be all loving to each other one day and then the next day hormonal. Lol.

Xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh hes under the anesthetic now, the vet had him on her table within 10 minutes (I dont even remember driving there), shes going to neuter him at the same time, if he makes it.


Oh crap is it that bad?  
Oh dear.
I'm sure all will be fine hun x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I was watching George so carefully but it was Koda who started the trouble, hes always been the least alpha rat in the cage, hes the one who gets power groomed etc, then he starts trouble, it was so unexpected.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Oh crap is it that bad?
> Oh dear.
> I'm sure all will be fine hun x


It was the top of his leg to the bottom and you could see bone, even the vet swore when she saw it


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Good to hear he's at the vets. I do hope he pulls through, as Blade says these things can look worse and I know if I see blood on an animal I think its the end of the world when often the animal will look at you as if to say "stop fussing!".

As i said hope he is ok!


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Fingers crossed it all goes well.

And it doesn't sound like you did anything reckless - you can't anticipate everything. Try not to beat yourself up about it (I know that isn't easy) and sending healing thoughts to Koda.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh my goodness that is quite bad.
How strange for koda to become aggressive.
Please let us know how he gets on at the vets.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive got to ring at 2:30, these vets are very good at small animal operations and stress management, they are the best place for him to be but its still not easy. I'll let you know as soon as I know though.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

How is George acting? Does he seem stressed at all?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

chrisd said:


> How is George acting? Does he seem stressed at all?


He doesnt seem bothered at all, he didnt even seem that angry while it happened. He just seems to want cuddles as usual, there arent any injuries on him, I think when hes recovered from his operation hes going to have to go in with the girls group, I darent risk him with the boys again after this.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Honestly it's not your fault, if he's normally laid back then you couldn't have guessed it would happened


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive rung the vet, hes round from the operation and I can go and get him after 3:30, shes going to tell me how it went when I get there. Poor baby, I hope he can still use his leg properly . I cant belive how much Ive spent at the vets this week, its more than a lot of people earn in a week :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh hun [HUGS]

Don't beat yourself up about it, it was an accident.

I'm glad to hear that he has come round from surgery  Please try not to blame yourself, we have all made mistakes [more hugs] xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well hes home, Ive got to give him Baytril as it was a bite and obviously there is a high risk of infection but he looks well considering what hes been through.










and the wound (sorry the pics arent very good but its an awkward place to photograph)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh poor man 

did you say he'd been neutered as well?
bless him,glad he's ok now.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> oh poor man
> 
> did you say he'd been neutered as well?
> bless him,glad he's ok now.


Yes, I asked her to neuter him while he was under the anesthetic, it seemed sensible, he generally isnt an aggressive rat but as he was under anyway I thought it was best to get him done.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Aww I'm sorry you've had to go through this Gill & hope he makes a speedy recovery xxxx


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Poor boy, hope he recovers well!


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

Poor rattie hope he feels better soon, don't beat yourself up


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Get well soon little man, dont feel bad x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

poor little mite, i am sorry youre having such a bad time with them at the moment , fingers crossed he'll bounce back quickly, which im sure he will...he looks very bright & those stitches look really neat dont they...and you musnt beat yourself up, you were only doing what you thought was best for them xxx


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

hope he is feeling better today. poor boy. give him loads of treats and hugs from me.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hes still perky and looking well this morning , I had to give him a special rattie sandwich this morning (two large banana chips with a malt paste filling), and I think he likes being a patient with all the spoiling it involves.


----------

